# Abu Garcia Inshore Low Profile



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone out there using an Abu Garcia Inshore low profile reel??? If so, how is it?

Thx...


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have the Ora inshore and I love it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I haven't used that one per say. I've used the Revo STX (which felt very similar) and liked it a lot.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Yup, I have the Revo Inshore & I also have the Revo Toro NaCl. Both sick reels with awesome drag capabilities. Wouldn't hesitate to recommend either one of them.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

ThaFish: I too have a 60 series Revo Toro NaCl and have it mounted on a Abu Garcia 8' Volatile MH rod. The reel is awesome, especially for the "big uns" but I'm not too happy with the rod. I have a 7'11" Veritas Heavy that I use with some of my older AG round reels that's better, lighter, and not as cumbersome as the Volatile.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Since ThaFish stole my "Inshore", I fish with a Revo STX w/ ceramic bearings and carbontex drags...I went this diction because the inshore didn't have the mag cast control and the brakes kept engaging when I'd cast. Never mind that I was casting 4 ounces with a 12 foot Tommy Farmer rod off the beach! lol! Guess I was a little outside the design perimeters! 

#lighttacklerules


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

PJ: First of all, you shouldn't allow ANY ONE to steal your tackle - that can result in some really serious discussion!!! Secondly, if that 12' rod had been SUPER DUPER EXTRA HEAVY, something similar to a 2×12 plank, maybe you'd have been a bit more within the zone. 

Appreciate the responses - I think the I'll get the new (it's at least 3-yrs old) Inshore, I think it will look good standing up next to my Abu Garcia large spool 6000C/USA in gold that's about 40-yrs old!!!


----------



## 6.5 mike (Sep 1, 2014)

ya think that might be a little over kill for that reel, Joe lol.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, I tried to put that Revo Inshore through the paces last night like I told you I would. Threw, jigged, & burned 1 oz. jigheads w/ an 8'' twistertail on them on it all night & hooked up with a two bulls throughout the night. The reel never skipped a beat! Granted I didn't hook up with any big bulls, it still handled the couple that I did hook with no issues at all.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Fish: "Little" bulls are just fine w/ me. If it'll do a little bull, then a gator trout will be easy. Many thx for the test results. 

Later...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Fish: "Little" bulls are just fine w/ me. If it'll do a little bull, then a gator trout will be easy. Many thx for the test results.
> 
> Later...


I can assure you that Revo can whoop any gator trout in the state of Florida. :thumbup:

Not a problem man, tight lines!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

After looking at you photos not only are fish terrific, but that reel looks reel good. Upon my arrival there. I'm going to check that out. I have two older Abu-Garcia reels, one is about 38 years old and I've used it catch a slug of reds, it might just on the auction block.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Magician: we need to compare tackle. I use 3 old large spool AGs:
1. 6000C/USA in gold
2. 6500 in silver
3. 6600ABS (anti-backlash system)

The 6000 and 6500 can't take braided line. The level wind mechanism is very long allowing the line to flop around and tangle in the worm gear. As you probably know, the level wind mechanism is engaged during the cast as well as the retrieve. These are EXCELLENT reels and I really enjoy using them.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Magician: we need to compare tackle. I use 3 old large spool AGs:
> 1. 6000C/USA in gold
> 2. 6500 in silver
> 3. 6600ABS (anti-backlash system)
> ...


Gotta love Ambassadeurs, both old & new. I currently have:

-Abu 6600C4 with Carbontex, ceramic pawl upgrade, Abec 5 Boca hybrid spool bearings, an extended drilled stainless handle, & an aluminum jigging knob
-7000iC3 
-Revo Toro NaCl50 
-Revo Inshore 
-Black Max 6600W (90s version, sweet reel made in Sweden with a one-piece aluminum frame) with Carbontex & a jigging handle with a huge EVA knob


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

When I get moved I'll pull 'em out. I believe they were originally designed for freshwater bass fishing, at least my oldest reel was, but they were great when I waded for red fish and trout. What rods are you using them on Desert Eagle??


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got a few, too:

Ambassadeur 7000 Pro Rocket
Ambassadeur 6500 CS Pro Rocket Black Edition, one lightly used, one NIB
Ambassadeur 6500 CT Blue Yonder, NIB (the real Blue Yonder)
Ambassadeur 6500 C3 35th Anniversary Edition, NIB
Ambassadeur 5500 C3, CT frame, Carbontex drags, ceramic bearings, EVA power handle. I build these for distance casting and surf fishing. 2 1/2 minute freespool!

And a dozen or so other 5000's and 6000's in various states of disrepair. If you guys need any parts and/or upgrades, just give me a call. [email protected]


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> I've got a few, too:
> 
> Ambassadeur 7000 Pro Rocket
> Ambassadeur 6500 CS Pro Rocket Black Edition, one lightly used, one NIB
> ...


Always looking to one-up me, aren't ya Joe.......


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

ThaFish said:


> Always looking to one-up me, aren't ya Joe.......


LOL! Hey, your the guy with the 6600 Black Max! Ambassadeur enthusiast are a rare breed. Just wanted to get in on the fun. Also trying to get you to pony up on one of these Pro Rocket Black Editions.


----------

